# Carriage Ridge Resort



## scarpenter (Jan 14, 2007)

I require three weeks starting February 11th at Carriage Ridge Resort. Barrie Ontario.  I have the first week covered up until the 11th.


----------



## BevL (Jan 14, 2007)

I've edited your reply to remove your advertisement.  A suggestion might be to post your ad in the classified section of TUG.  There's a no charge section for what you're looking for.

Bev
Moderator


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 25, 2007)

I was browsing RCI last call section last night.  There were lots of availability at a cost less than the exchange fee.


----------

